# 2004 sentra making noise when backing up



## sabertooth (Sep 16, 2007)

It sounds like metal plates rubbing together. Only when I back up as Im turning (0ut of the driveway) either directions. It doesnt make the sound any other time. Some one said it may be my brake pads. It this possible?


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

your brake pads are almost worn out, you probably have a couple months left depending on your driving. it'll probably get louder and start doing it when your breaking forward too.


----------

